# Choctawhatchee river?



## woodsmaster742 (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone fished/ran the choctawhatchee river north of caryville? just wondering if you could get to some deep holes with a jon boat and trolling motor possibly? I fished south of cerrogorda landing a month ago and slammed the bream and catfish, kinda hoping its about the same.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

fresh water Q&A


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I would try to launch at the Cerragordo boat ramp (keep in mind it is a tricky ramp when the water is low) the river has some water coming into according to the internet it is suppossed to get up to 3.1' at the NOAA site.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*river level*

I hope Kevin is right on the river rise, but the site I'm checking is not showing much of a rise, but it might not be updated since the rains up in Alabma.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=tae&gage=carf1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1

This week is a good week if you follow the full moon which is on Friday. 

I'm hitting the gulf for snapper on Wed. but plan to try some night fly fishing Thursday down at Pine Log, that is if the sky is clear.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I see they backed off from the river coming up that much guess they didn't get the rain in Alabama they thought they did


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You are probably right Kevin, this has happened before. I'm ready for some 3 ft water. Some of the lakes haven't been accessed in many weeks and should be hot if we can ever get into them. I have been looking for a cheap yak that would be the ticket right now for certain spots. At my age I might be biting off more than I can chew but willing to give it a shot.


----------

